# Lianen



## X-trOn (11. Juni 2002)

Ich würd gern ein Menü für ne Website machen das von Lianen begrentzt wird an dem sich die einzelnen Punkte dann "festhalten"

Das mit dem Festhalten würd ich schon hinbekommen nur die Lianen sehn bei mir nie richtig "organisch" aus.

Ich habs bis jetzt einefach mit braunen Strichen versucht die ich dann mit versch Filtern bearbeitet hab aber irgendwie schaut das nicht so wirklich gut aus. (PS: Die Striche waren natürlich nicht ganz gerade (nur fals das jetzt wer vorschlagen wollte))

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Gullynbg (11. Juni 2002)

Poste doch mal ein Bild davon,dann kann dir sicher besser geholfen werden!

gruß


----------



## X-trOn (12. Juni 2002)

Hab jetzt nur ein Schema gemacht für mehr is einfach keine Zeit und die andrern Bilder hab ich leider nicht da (liegen samt Speichermedium Laptop ca 120 km entfernt)

Aber ich denke zum Vorstelln reichts

Vorallem die feinen fäden die auf so ner Liane die Rinde darstelln würden mich interrrrrrrressiern

Greatz 
X-trOn


----------



## Virtual Freak (12. Juni 2002)

*hab mal lianen gemacht*

ist eigentlich ganz einfach...
ich hab mit pfaden die grund liane gemacht...
anschliesend noch auf anderen ebenen die kleineren umschlingungen um den hauptstrang..
das ganze je mit ebenen effeckten relief und kontur versehen...
biserlmit der lichtfarbe gespielt und schon waren das ganz ansehnliche lianen..
dann noch n paar blätter und hänge grass dazu gepinselt...und gut war..

hoffe das hilft dir auf die sprünge...

Greetz VF


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Juni 2002)

Na das ist doch mal nett


----------



## Christoph (12. Juni 2002)

schön  gemacht. 





der würd sich freuen


----------



## X-trOn (13. Juni 2002)

Cool Danke und das ohne viel zu brushen!!1
Ganz ganau so hab ichs mir vorgestellt.
Da hast du nem NewB wieder mal ne freude gemacht.

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. Juni 2002)

*hab ich doch gern gemacht*

jo..kein problem..
find ich gut das das in etwa war was du wolltest..
lass mal wissen wie es dann geworden ist dein Iface..

Greetz vF


----------



## X-trOn (13. Juni 2002)

Ok werd ich machen.

Aber erst mal muss ichs fertig kriegen. Mein Vater(arbeit norm. mit Photoshop) is nich da und kann mir deshalb nicht helfen. 
Ich hätt deswegen noch ne Frege:

Wenn ich auf Relief geh wird automatisch alle grau. Oder machst du das bei Ebene??

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. Juni 2002)

*¨jo..*

genau...
ich mach das nicht mit den filter relief...(den hab ich glaub noch nie wirklich gebraucht)
sondern mit den ebenen effekten...
doppelklick irgend wo auf die ebene...dann kannst ort massig fx anhacken die diu gerne möchtest..
wenn du dann och die fx markiertst in der auswahl da...kannste noch die feineinstellungen machen..

Greetz VF


----------



## X-trOn (13. Juni 2002)

Danke nochmal jetzt funkts auch bei mir. 

Werd das IFace posten sobald ich was hab das man vorzeigen kann.

Greatz
X-trOn;-)


----------



## X-trOn (13. Juni 2002)

*Vorläufiges Iface*

Is zwar noch nicht perfekt (und jetzt abgeschnitten) aber mit ein bisschen arbeit wirds schon noch werden.

Wär nett wenn ich ne bewertung bekäme.

Greatz
X-trOn

PS: Kann ich ein Bild eigentlich irgendwie propotional kleiner machen (zB wie ein Eindows Fenter in der Ecke) damit ichs im Forum anhängen kann ohne es Abzuschneiden??


----------



## freekazoid (13. Juni 2002)

is doch schonmal nett, obwohl ich die pflänzchen zu nahe beieinander finde. sieht aus wie ne spirale.

btw.
und lob den vf nich so. sonst wird er noch eitel und meint er hätt's im griff (der weiss schon wie ich das meine, gelle du... )


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. Juni 2002)

*jo is doch cool*

jo sieht doch schon mal gut aus...
ne gleine kritik aber trozdem.was is das weisse gewölbte da neben der liane...hast du da das falsch relief mode benutz..sieht so aus als wärs irgendwie nach aussen oder so...

aber sonst cool)

@freekazoidchen

tja..ich weiss schon wie du das meinst...und du weist schon wie ich s mein wenn ich sag ich hb n coolen job für dich am montag)


Greetz VF


----------



## freekazoid (13. Juni 2002)

von mir aus gesehen eindeutig relief mode.
versuchs mit anderen einstellungen.

@ vf
und du weisst ja dass ich montags gar ned da bin...


----------



## X-trOn (14. Juni 2002)

Stimmt is mir auch sufegefallen das ich den Falschen relief  modus benutzt hab ich hätt müssen auf smooth (englische Version) stellen.

Ja di grünen Pflanzen sind ein bisschen dicht, und die Hauptliane biegt sich zusehr hinein(Buttons haben nicht überall platz)

Danke nochmal Für eure Hilfe

Greatz
X-trOn

PS: Wenn VF mir hilft dann hat er das Lob auch verdient, und ob er sonst mit Photoshop arbeiten kann is mir eigentlich wurscht (aber ich nehm mal an er kanns)!!


----------



## System01 (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Bin totaler Neuling in Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen
und möchte auch gerne lianen für meine Homepage (noch in arbeit),
leider habe ich die Erklärung nicht verstanden die ihr vorher gepostet habt
und so möchte ich dich (euch) bitten das ganze noch einmal Schritt für Schritt
mir zu erklären falls es möglich ist.. 
danke im voraus...

mfg Photoshop Neuling


----------

